# brewmate and no-chill adjustment



## fletcher (18/7/13)

hey guys,

not a big drama either way, but i was just curious about something. during my boil, my hop additions are added in a hopsock then removed about 10 mins after flame-out before transferring to my no-chill cube. given that the hops aren't 'physically in' the wort at that stage, would it be better to _not_ click no-chill adjust? or is there something i'm missing.

i understand that to be there as the hops are in contact with the hot wort longer, but since i'm physically pulling them out, does that negate that? or is it all the hoppy juicy oily goodness that it refers to?

i know that sounds stupid but i hope what i'm asking is clear.


----------



## Crusty (18/7/13)

fletcher said:


> hey guys,
> 
> not a big drama either way, but i was just curious about something. during my boil, my hop additions are added in a hopsock then removed about 10 mins after flame-out before transferring to my no-chill cube. given that the hops aren't 'physically in' the wort at that stage, would it be better to _not_ click no-chill adjust? or is there something i'm missing.
> 
> ...


I've often thought about this too but I think that once the hops are in contact with that hot wort, nearly all the compounds in the hops for bittering, flavour or whatever are already infused in the wort. Sure, you are taking away the sludge or spent hops but those oils have already made it into the wort.
Well that's what I reckon anyway.


----------



## slash22000 (18/7/13)

The oils will continue to isomerise even after you physically remove the hops. Leave the no chill box checked.


----------



## fletcher (18/7/13)

thanks lads


----------

